# 112G instead of 90G?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going to be placing my order for a new tank and stand with Miracles Aquarium on Monday. I was originally going to go with a standard 90G tank (48x18x24) and a stand to match.

However, I've read in several places to go for one size bigger so you don't regret the chosen tank size ... so now I'm debating whether I should go for the 112G tank and stand. It's a slightly odd size at 60" long, 18" front to back, and 24" tall.

It's about 20% more expensive. Also I just purchased the Ecoxotic E-120 light but that should work for a 60" tank, or at least that's what I've read.

Looking for input on this choice ... should I go bigger or is 90G big enough. Would the weird 60" tank length pose problems that I don't foresee?

Thanks for your input,
Harry


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

fresh or salt ....

always go bigger if u have the room ... if its salt , some have issues with the height ....

planted tank the taller tank may give u some nice options with long thin plants ..


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

The length is awesome. Big tanks rock. Go big, you'll get nice scale. In nature, fish have tons of water volume to swim in. You'll see more natural behavior including spawning from your fish if given more room. 

Fish give off chemicals (can't remember what they're called) but they're aware of the population density for an area of water. If the population density feels to be too competitive for them, they are less likely to spawn. When fish feel there's tons of food, clean water, and a large living space, they will be super happy!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

tom g said:


> fresh or salt ....
> 
> always go bigger if u have the room ... if its salt , some have issues with the height ....
> 
> planted tank the taller tank may give u some nice options with long thin plants ..


It'll be a low tech planted tank.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

What do you plan on putting in it? If you want to focus on plants then you would likely want to think about lighting. Standard lights are four feet long. It may be difficult getting a good light for a 60 inch tank.

The 90's are nice for showing off mid to high top fish. They are a bit tall for low tech planted tanks. A 75g is easier to get to the bottom of for maintenance and is good for bottom dwellers.

If your not sure what you want to specialize in, then go as big as the space on your wall will allow. For me, the perfect tank is a 75g, however I also have a 6ft tank with two 3ft t5ho lights on top and i love it.

Lee


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I decided to go with the 112G tank ... here's my journal in case anyone wants to follow:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147458

Thanks,
Harry


----------

